# Hairdressers



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a hairdresser? 

I have tried a few but nothing has really wow'd me and with the amount being asked at some places I would like to come out feeling slightly pampered 

Also seen various horror stories on this & other sites so would prefer not to just sample them in the hope that my barnet won't be butchered!

I don't need anything fancy - just someone used to european hair & a straightforward c&b

Look forward to hearing from you, thanks


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

anne_m said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a hairdresser?
> 
> ...


i'm very happy with najib in the grand habtoor (the marina). the salon is small and clean, not very noisy, and the guys there (all the hairdressers are male, syrian i believe) are patient and polite. you can leave the car at the valet, and get your ticket stamped in the salon. they are not very expensive if you compare the 800 aed i was asked to pay for highlights on long hair in the ibn battuta mall with the 300 i paid in this salon with the toner and a head massage included.

have been going there for 2 years and i've always been happy with the result (and i'm quite fussy...).

you can tell him you heard of him on a forum. he's happy when his clients are recommending him to other people.

good luck.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Any particular part of town?

Juan in JLT - they have an offer at a the moment AED 500 gets you, colour or hi-lights, Cut, 4 Blow Drys, 2 Hair Treatments, 2 Manicures and 2 Pedicures, valid for two months. JUAN SALON

Hair Corridor by Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Have said it before and will say it again - Salon Ink in Oud Metha (although they're moving to Beach Road opposite the beach park soon). All Western female stylists, they listen to what you want and are up-to-date with the latest techniques. Not cheap but worth it IMO.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

cami said:


> i'm very happy with najib in the grand habtoor (the marina). the salon is small and clean, not very noisy, and the guys there (all the hairdressers are male, syrian i believe) are patient and polite. you can leave the car at the valet, and get your ticket stamped in the salon. they are not very expensive if you compare the 800 aed i was asked to pay for highlights on long hair in the ibn battuta mall with the 300 i paid in this salon with the toner and a head massage included.
> 
> have been going there for 2 years and i've always been happy with the result (and i'm quite fussy...).
> 
> ...


I second Najib - he's very good and a great laugh to boot. Stopped using him now as found a mobile hairdresser who's just as good. Used to hate having to sit in a salon for hours on end when much rather be in my own home. At least I can still do household chores in between waiting for my colour to do.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Any particular part of town?
> 
> Juan in JLT - they have an offer at a the moment AED 500 gets you, colour or hi-lights, Cut, 4 Blow Drys, 2 Hair Treatments, 2 Manicures and 2 Pedicures, valid for two months.
> 
> Hair Corridor by Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road



Hi ! I have seen the offer and the website seems tempting! Anyone tried going there before , please share your experience


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Grazie said:


> Hi ! I have seen the offer and the website seems tempting! Anyone tried going there before , please share your experience


It's a great deal. I have been there, but go to Hair Corridor as it's closer to where I live. Lots of friends go to Juan and are all very happy. He's a nice chap.


----------

